# Redline



## TransformerRobot (Apr 30, 2014)

WARNING! THIS MOVIE IS NOT MEANT FOR VIEWERS UNDER 18 (Blood, f-bombs, a quick topless scene, and death everywhere)!

I have just watched the best anime movie I've seen in a long time.

Overall the premise is essentially Speed Racer uncensored, faster, and overall crazier.

There are almost NO dull moments in this movie, I found myself glued to it.

Not only is the overall animation beautiful, but the characters are interesting enough to make you want to watch it all the way through. Even the villains are entertaining (As is the case with Disney movies, that's always a must have).

I regret not owning this movie on DVD or Blu-Ray.

Feel free to share with me your thoughts on this movie.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 1, 2014)

Saw it at an event and it basically is the F-Zero movie that everybody would've love to have. I loooove the style and the animation and knowing that the guy who directed the movie will be in charge of the new Lupin 3rd movie has me excited. My only regret with it is the kinda abrupt ending, but it still is fitting given what the movie is about.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2014)

Wow, the whole movie on Youtube, and I can view it from Australia as well. Impressive.

I watched it a few years ago on DVD, it was awesome.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 2, 2014)

Do they have the English dub on DVD or Blu-Ray?


----------

